# Hello from Chicagoland



## Racerblade (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello, my name is Bryan, I'm new to this site and Archery. Last Sept. my cousin let me shoot his bow. It was the first time shooting a compound bow for me. Shot 2 arrows at 30 yards and hit both silver dollar size stickers. I was hooked instantly. I've spent the past 5 months reviewing and purchasing my equipment, looking for the best deals. Found my new hobby.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! lotsa fun!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :wave:


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to archery talk!


----------



## ScorpionFalcon (Jan 13, 2010)

Racerblade said:


> Hello, my name is Bryan, I'm new to this site and Archery. Last Sept. my cousin let me shoot his bow. It was the first time shooting a compound bow for me. Shot 2 arrows at 30 yards and hit both silver dollar size stickers. I was hooked instantly. I've spent the past 5 months reviewing and purchasing my equipment, looking for the best deals. Found my new hobby.


Hey what's up, I'm from Chicagoland area too (Evanston). Ever go to G.A.T. guns archery range? Do you hunt?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Racerblade. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Muzzy10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to *AT....*


----------



## sl954 (Oct 7, 2005)

welcome, I'm from northern Ill :darkbeer:


----------



## Racerblade (Jan 7, 2010)

ScorpionFalcon said:


> Hey what's up, I'm from Chicagoland area too (Evanston). Ever go to G.A.T. guns archery range? Do you hunt?


I'm from New Lenox. Haven't been to GAT. Where's it located? As of now, I only squirrel hunt with my 12ga.


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

ScorpionFalcon said:


> Hey what's up, I'm from Chicagoland area too (Evanston). Ever go to G.A.T. guns archery range? Do you hunt?


look up "Chicago Bowhunters" on line. Club in Bolingbrook. 3D shoots open to the public at the end of each month.


----------

